# How do I cut a finger relief on a cutting Board?



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I am making a maple/walnut cutting board that will be approx 12×24 x 1 5/8 inches thick (long grain glued up). How do I go about cutting a relief on the bottom side on the two long ends for the fingers to pick the board up?

I do have a 1/2 inch cove bit for my router, just haven't had to use it yet.

I have the maple ripped but still have to rip some walnut. Below is the mock up. Trying to figure out how wide to make the walnut strips.

Thanks in advance.
Mike


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

If using a router table just use stop blocks on either side and router out the finger holds. That Wood Whisperer guy has a pretty good youtube video showing several methods.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Rick. I will check out his video.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Make a jig, a rectangular C if you will, clamp it, route away, done.


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

FYI - or









you might think about making it the handles the same relative diameter size as your ROS so you can sand it after you cut it.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

Check out how this guy, he does it on a router table.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/video/the-coolest-cutting-board-ever.aspx?utm_source=email&utm_medium=eletter&utm_content=fw_eletter&utm_campaign=fine-woodworking-eletter


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't know if its an option, but when I was making a bunch of boards at once for gifts, I just ran them all over the TS, putting a bevel on theunderside of each side. Drilled 4 holes on the bottom and epoxied in little soft feet. Easy to pick up and doesn't slide on the counter.
If you want to use both sides of the board, you can make plunge cuts at the router table, using stop blocks, to position the recess in the side of the board, instead of on a face.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the advice and suggestions. The board will be dropped in a recess in a custom built table someone else is building. Still thinking about it. No hurry. I plan to contact the customer to see if I need to do something else like cut a relief on the end so his hand can reach under the board.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Would it be possible for the recess in the table to have a single hole drilled on one end of the recess? The owner could remove the board by reaching under the table and pushing up on the end (if the size of the table makes this sensible). That way, you wouldn't have to worry about this, and the owner would get a seamless appearance when the board is in the recess.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Good idea, Ed. i will find out.

Update. It appears the board will be recessed on three sides so it can slide out towards the cook. He asked for a groove on the top so he will have something to grab on to.

Looks like a juice groove in the making.


----------

